

Hey, Friend, Do I Know You?  - Mrinal
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/21/business/media/21carr.html

======
demallien
That was a surprisingly insightful article - I mean we've all heard horror
stories of people getting the sack for things they've put on Facebook.

Personally I just don't use Facebook to publish anything anymore, as I
foolishly accepted invitations from work colleagues at some point, and now
there is no untwining work acquaintances and personal acquaintances.

That said, there seems to be a massive opportunity for someone to create a
more business-oriented Facebook. Applications could include recruitment (we
all know that "I know someone that's really good" is the best way of finding a
new colleague), mentoring, general work-related forums, networking
opportunities, advertising to interested others etc etc etc.

Something like that would have real value in the business world, but I'm not
entirely sure how you'd go about monetising it without turning everyone off
it. Ads maybe??? They'd at least be well targeted for getting corporate
dollars

~~~
riklomas
There's already a business-orientated social network:

<http://www.linkedin.com>

~~~
ivey
LinkedIn says they're working on an API, but I haven't heard anything other
than "part of it is OpenSocial"

